# Taking pre-orders for Festivus Poles



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Get your order in sooner or risk being caught without. Order early for the best selection. Orders over $200 ship ***FREE*** (take that amazon)
Stainless, brass, aluminiminiminim, or zinc clad. 

Also, new this year---free range wooden Festivus Poles!! Impress your enviromentally oriented friends with the lustre of real wood, sustainably grown and hand selected by trained staff.

Also, for the first 50 customers, we are offering ***FREE*** custom triming of your Festivus Pole. 

Stands are available upon request---for a small additional minimal fee.

Attention: We at Willies' Festivus Poles remind you to celebrate responsibly. Our poles are not warranted for pole vaulting or pole dancing. Please, be festive---but fest responsibly.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Okay, I had to look that one up. I'd never heard of it...now if I could just convince the kids to go along


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Grievances must be aired!


----------



## Coach_hopp (Sep 23, 2013)

Followed by the feats of strength!!


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Maybe I should hold a Black Friday sale


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Double posting.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Farmer Willy said:


> Maybe I should hold a Black Friday sale


+ + + + + +
Start selling those poles today and tomorrow . . .


----------



## Surge223 (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I get one that looks like a candy cane?


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Surge223 said:


> Can I get one that looks like a candy cane?


 
You betcha'. We pride ourselves and catering to our customers tastes. 

To show our appreciation to all of our loyal customers over the years we're offering a special package this year. Buy two of our festivus poles and we'll send you a ***FREE*** table top festivus pole!!! No need to let grandma sit at home cheerless when you could brighten her day with a stunning table top festivus pole of her very own.

Also new this year is the Zombie Survival Festivus Pole. It features a low reflection finish in one of 3 different camo paterns, and in it's ***SECRET*** compartment is housed essentials to see you and your loved ones fitted out with all that is neccessary to survive a Zombie Attack in your area. Fishing line, hooks, band aids, disembowling hook and other aids too numerous to list. Upgrade your Zombie Survival Festivus Pole to include a game camera and 8 varieties of non-gmo seeds to start your own Victory Over Zombies garden. Can you afford to be caught unprepared?


----------



## Kate Henderson (May 10, 2002)

Please post a photo and a little info about these poles...


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Kate Henderson said:


> Please post a photo and a little info about these poles...


everything you need to know about Festivus is in this short video
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dS7-jcsB_WQ[/ame]


----------

